# Rube Goldberg Motion



## Spanker (Jun 27, 2007)

Here goes!

This is my first attempt at making a motion attractant for Yote busting. Again I stress that this is done to tinker and have fun. I'd be way ahead if I just bit the bullet and bought one. 

Item list.
Project box-Radio Shack-$6.00
Remote Relay Switch-Netairbuy-about $25 if I remember correctly.
http://www.netairbuy.com/switch/s1-dc.htm

Motor-BatterySpace.com-$12
http://www.batteryspace.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=2351

Battery-Interstate #SLA 1005-$24

Racoon tail-Weasel Ball (kids toy)-$6

Other parts are from an old adding machine I tore apart years ago. I knew I'd have a use for them!

Here is the decoy and the internals.









Here is the Rube Goldberg mechanism.










The charging port and on/off switch. The switch is important because the relay will drain the battery if it is hard wired in.









Here is a close-up of the relay from China. It works well and is cheap enough. You can get them in one, two, three, or four channels to make other stuff work too.









Last but not least, here it is working. I'm not sure the video will come out here so here is a link as well.

[/url]http://pages.suddenlink.net/acfarer/CIMG0007.AVI
[IMG]http://pages.suddenlink.net/... when I'm in the field.
More mayem to follow.


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

i dont get it.


----------



## Spanker (Jun 27, 2007)

What part don't you get?
A motion decoy keeps the coyote's attention on the motion and not you.
Place it out 50-100 yds with your remote call and they don't look your way.


----------



## sonic (Mar 9, 2007)

somebody has some serious extra time on his hands- hee hee

But I like it- I used to get inventive with lighted tip ups before lighted tipups were common- wee evan had one that would reel in the fish automatically- using car battery's and would send up roman candles when tripped.

I had all kinds of gizzmos goin on-

How does it work in the cold???


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

right, they'll be looking the other way, that'll scare the h#ll out of them. :lol:

Just another toy to die in the field. Let us all know how it works.

Two suggestion would be to paint your black box, white. Put some foam around your battery and slip an instant heat pack in around the battery when you're in the field to keep the battery warm.

xdeano


----------



## Spanker (Jun 27, 2007)

The paint is due soon, although it will be camo as I don't get snow here. I do like the wrapping the battery part. I took it out for a couple of hunts and it worked both times. Had the dogs looking the other way. The reason the stick is so long is that the land I usually hunt has a good growth and I needed to get above the grass.
:roll: This is the look my wife gives me.


----------



## Spanker (Jun 27, 2007)

I guess I could always market these to the French with a little white flag instead of a weasel tail on them :wink:

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

i had a toy like that when i was younger.


----------



## Spanker (Jun 27, 2007)

Well I'm sorry to hear you've grown up.
BTW, you've misspelled "killer", unless of course you are a gangsta from Minnisota, eh? :beer:


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

Spanker said:


> Well I'm sorry to hear you've grown up.
> BTW, you've misspelled "killer", unless of course you are a gangsta from Minnisota, eh? :beer:


Yo dawg, you dissing my bro, well he'll go shizzle in the bizzle on ya @ss. Don't mess with a brotha from da hood dawg, Peace.

:lol:

I did the best I could on it.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

you're totally white lol


----------



## Spanker (Jun 27, 2007)

Well put old chap!
A most scintillating discourse, to be sure.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

have you tried it out yet?


----------



## Spanker (Jun 27, 2007)

Twice with success both times.


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

nosib said:


> you're totally white lol


Back in my hood dey call me Da Cracker :lol:

White as hell.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

woulda guessed saltine....


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

No, I'm definataley whole weat, I have my moments.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

....k lol i like your sig... tater salad


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks Thats actually a Ron White joke, so I thought, what the heck.


----------

